# [Help] Computer got hit pretty bad with viruses



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 16, 2016)

So basically I was wanting to get malwarebytes premium from a certain site  that many people may or may not use and basically one to____t I got had a fake install and cr__k for it so basically I got screwed with viruses. Does anyone know or can suggest how I can make it like it never happened? Thanks!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 16, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> So basically I was wanting to get malwarebytes premium from a certain site  that many people may or may not use and basically one to____t I got had a fake install and cr__k for it so basically I got screwed with viruses. Does anyone know or can suggest how I can make it like it never happened? Thanks!


If your system is infected badly enough you have no choice but to reinstall Windows and delete any files you had on your PC that might have been infected (specifically executables and archives)
But you can try to run Malwarebytes (the real one ), SuperAntiSpyware and a decent AV from safe mode and see if that gets rid of everything.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> If your system is infected badly enough you have no choice but to reinstall Windows and delete any files you had on your PC that might have been infected (specifically executables and archives)
> But you can try to run Malwarebytes (the real one ), SuperAntiSpyware and a decent AV from safe mode and see if that gets rid of everything.


Sorry for being a bit nooby but I do have the un premium malawarebytes and I'm not sure what superantispyware is? Or what an AV is? And also how can I boot into safemode and no I don't believe I need to re windows.

MOST of it is pretty much annoying adware and blocks things and such


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 16, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Sorry for being a bit nooby but I do have the un premium malawarebytes and I'm not sure what superantispyware is? Or what an AV is? And also how can I boot into safemode and no I don't believe I need to re metal windows


You have heard of Google right? Use it.
And AV = Antivirus.
How to boot into safe mode depends on your Windows version. In Windows 10 you can do it by going to Settings->Update & Security->Recovery->Advanced Startup though I think there's an easier way to do it.
In Windows 7 you can spam F8 during boot (this may also work on Win8/10, I'm not sure)


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> You have heard of Google right? Use it.
> And AV = Antivirus.
> How to boot into safe mode depends on your Windows version. In Windows 10 you can do it by going to Settings->Update & Security->Recovery->Advanced Startup though I think there's an easier way to do it.
> In Windows 7 you can spam F8 during boot (this may also work on Win8/10, I'm not sure)


Sorry /: and yeah I'm on Windows 10, so what good antivirus would you recommend
EDIT: first I'll try without it and then I guess I'll try avira


----------



## Originality (Jun 16, 2016)

If you have a recent system restore, that can help things along. And if all else fails, there's always Windows Refresh.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 16, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Sorry /: and yeah I'm on Windows 10, so what good antivirus would you recommend


Yeah, you probably won't be able to install it in safe mode.
I use Panda Antivirus, but AVG and Avast are also good (as far as free AVs go)
All three score very highly on tests.
Stay away from Windows Defender (it's included in Windows 10 now), it's useless as the detection rate is poor.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 16, 2016)

You got viruses by trying to download a pirated version of an anti-virus software. 
Wew lad


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 16, 2016)

Pacheko17 said:


> You got viruses by trying to download a pirated version of an anti-virus software.
> Wew lad


lmao and I should of noticed it was 20 mb larger than ANY other torrent

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Originality said:


> If you have a recent system restore, that can help things along. And if all else fails, there's always Windows Refresh.


No I don't really back up my computer


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 16, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> lmao and I should of noticed it was 20 mb larger than ANY other torrent



It happens, everyone screws up lol Just be more careful next time you're pirating stuff.
And I think wiping your hard-drive and re-installing Windows is your best option.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 16, 2016)

Pacheko17 said:


> It happens, everyone screws up lol Just be more careful next time you're pirating stuff.
> And I think wiping your hard-drive and re-installing Windows is your best option.


I really don't wanna lose everything and I also have limited bandwidth rip I'll do what was suggested above


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 16, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> I really don't wanna lose everything and I also have limited bandwidth rip I'll do what was suggested above



Welp, good luck!


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 16, 2016)

Pacheko17 said:


> Welp, good luck!


Thanks panda installing right now then gonna try


----------



## Lacius (Jun 16, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> No I don't really back up my computer


System Restore runs by default on Windows. You probably have a Restore Point from before the infection, but you should only run it after you run Malwarebytes and clean up your computer.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 16, 2016)

As stated above in trying to get into recovery, so after doing what was said I'm now on a blue screen with options and am not sure what I should click?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Nvm got it welp gonna try now Hope it works!


----------



## Lacius (Jun 16, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> As stated above in trying to get into recovery, so after doing what was said I'm now on a blue screen with options and am not sure what I should click?


If you're in your Recovery Options but have not run a scan with Malwarebytes, I would recommend booting into Safe Mode with Networking (without Networking if you already have the free uninfected version of Malwarebytes installed with the latest definitions). Once in Safe Mode, you should run that scan.

If you've already scanned and cleaned your computer with Malwarebytes, you should boot into System Restore and restore to a Restore Point dated before the infection.

Malwarebytes+Restore Point is all I need to do on infected computers 99% of the time, aside from setting up the user with a regularly updating real-time antivirus. I usually set people up with Windows Defender because of its low disk usage and because it doesn't require any user interaction to keep it up to date and running.


----------



## YamiHoshi.nl (Jun 16, 2016)

"Does anyone know or can suggest how I can make it like it never happened"?

Simply check the URL Bar at all times.
Also, never click on shortened URLs, like those on Twitter, these can possibly compromise your Account.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 16, 2016)

Lacius said:


> If you're in your Recovery Options but have not run a scan with Malwarebytes, I would recommend booting into Safe Mode with Networking (without Networking if you already have the free uninfected version of Malwarebytes installed with the latest definitions). Once in Safe Mode, you should run that scan.
> 
> If you've already scanned and cleaned your computer with Malwarebytes, you should boot into System Restore and restore to a Restore Point dated before the infection.
> 
> Malwarebytes+Restore Point is all I need to do on infected computers 99% of the time, aside from setting up the user with a regularly updating real-time antivirus.


I'm gnna first se if its ok without the restore because I'm guessing it wasn't made yesterday


----------



## Lacius (Jun 16, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> I'm gnna first se if its ok without the restore because I'm guessing it wasn't made yesterday


A Restore Point is labeled with the date it was created, and Windows usually makes one each time before it installs a program or update. If you ran a scan with Malwarebytes, the infection is likely gone. However, you might have some lingering effects, such as browser modifications.

Edit: A System Restore doesn't affect the entire system. If you have a virus on your computer and haven't cleaned it, a System Restore is unlikely to get rid of it. After you've cleaned an infection, a System Restore is used to hopefully undo some of the damage.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 16, 2016)

Lacius said:


> A Restore Point is labeled with the date it was created, and Windows usually makes one each time before it installs a program or update. If you ran a scan with Malwarebytes, the infection is likely gone. However, you might have some lingering effects, such as browser modifications.
> 
> Edit: A System Restore doesn't affect the entire system. If you have a virus on your computer and haven't cleaned it, a System Restore is unlikely to get rid of it. After you've cleaned an infection, a System Restore is used to hopefully undo some of the damage.


Makes sense will try afterwards

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Wel I'm currently running all 3 program's so let's se what happens


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 16, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Makes sense will try afterwards
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Wel I'm currently running all 3 program's so let's se what happens


You shouldn't run all 3 at once, it will slow them down and it will take longer in the end.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 16, 2016)

You could download tronscript, run in safe mode w/ networking and let that run.


----------



## Seriel (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jackus said:


>


What's so bad about it?


The Real Jdbye said:


> You shouldn't run all 3 at once, it will slow them down and it will take longer in the end.


Eh already started and I'm aware I just want it to be so I don't have to touch it


----------



## Lacius (Jun 16, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> What's so bad about it?


Nothing. Windows 10 is one of the best operating systems out there.



TheVinAnator said:


> Eh already started and I'm aware I just want it to be so I don't have to touch it


Running more than one scan at once can cause conflicts that result in false-negatives. Don't do it.


----------



## Seriel (Jun 16, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> What's so bad about it?


At risk of quoting myself again:


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 16, 2016)

Lacius said:


> Nothing. Windows 10 is one of the best operating systems out there.
> 
> 
> Running more than one scan at once can cause conflicts that result in false-negatives. Don't do it.


OH alright


----------



## astronautlevel (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Lacius (Jun 16, 2016)

Jackus said:


> At risk of quoting myself again:


I think making a provocative statement without any intention of having a constructive conversation about it is the definition of _trolling_. If you can't come up with a reason why Windows 10 is bad, forgive us if we don't pay attention.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 16, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


>


Why


----------



## Seriel (Jun 16, 2016)

Lacius said:


> I think making a provocative statement without any intention of having a constructive conversation about it is the definition of _trolling_. If you can't come up with a reason why Windows 10 is bad, forgive us if we don't pay attention.


I'm not asking you to pay attention i'm just stating my opinion.
Whether or not you choose to accept it is your problem.


----------



## astronautlevel (Jun 16, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Why


Driver issues, privacy bullshit, incompatibility, general ugliness, etc.

In all seriousness I CBA to read 2 pages, what's going on exactly? I've had experience with malware before, both writing and cleaning it


----------



## Seriel (Jun 16, 2016)

Lacius said:


> I think making a provocative statement without any intention of having a constructive conversation about it is the definition of _trolling_. If you can't come up with a reason why Windows 10 is bad, forgive us if we don't pay attention.



Also


astronautlevel said:


> Driver issues, privacy bullshit, incompatibility, general ugliness, etc.


^That. (and many more reasons)


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 16, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> Driver issues, privacy bullshit, incompatibility, general ugliness, etc.
> 
> In all seriousness I CBA to read 2 pages, what's going on exactly? I've had experience with malware before, both writing and cleaning it


If your referring to Linux Windows 10 has a lot more compatibility (correct me if I'm wrong) without wine. I like Linux it's just that I can't use or play most of my things if anything there's incompatibility with linux


----------



## Seriel (Jun 16, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> If your referring to Linux Windows 10 has a lot more compatibility (correct me if I'm wrong) without wine. I like Linux it's just that I can't use or play most of my things if anything there's incompatibility with linux


Then use something like Windows 7? Heck even 8.1 is better than 10.
Just not 8.0, that's shit.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 16, 2016)

Try a live distro, they might help
http://pcsupport.about.com/od/system-security/tp/free-bootable-antivirus-software.htm


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Then use something like Windows 7? Heck even 8.1 is better than 10.
> Just not 8.0, that's shit.


From my perspective I like windows 10 better amen to least three reasons downgrading would really be good

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Try a live distro, they might help
> http://pcsupport.about.com/od/system-security/tp/free-bootable-antivirus-software.htm


Ty but I'll use that as a more last attempt


----------



## astronautlevel (Jun 16, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Ty but I'll use that as a more last attempt


Well, depending on what you got hit with Crystal is exactly right.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 16, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> Driver issues, privacy bullshit, incompatibility, general ugliness, etc.


I find driver compatibility to be comparable to Windows 8.1. For example, Windows 10 and Windows 8.1 have the same requirements for graphics drivers. Obviously, it's going to be a case by case situation, but I haven't experienced any issues on modern hardware. I also wouldn't blame Windows for lack of driver support from third parties; this happens with most new operating systems, not just Windows 10.

As for the privacy issues, they're fictional hype.

Regarding aesthetics, that's subjective. I don't think Windows 10 looks any worse than Windows 7.



Jackus said:


> ^That. (and many more reasons)





Jackus said:


> Then use something like Windows 7? Heck even 8.1 is better than 10.
> Just not 8.0, that's shit.


Congratulations on not offering anything original nor of substance (again).


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 16, 2016)

astronautlevel said:


> Well, depending on what you got hit with Crystal is exactly right.


No I don't think it's THAT bad I've seen worse so I think I'll be fine


----------



## Seriel (Jun 16, 2016)

Lacius said:


> Congratulations on not offering anything original nor of substance (again).


It is midnight. I do not have the patience to type out every single reason why Windows 10 sucks.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 16, 2016)

Jackus said:


> It is midnight. I do not have the patience to type out every single reason why Windows 10 sucks.


You don't have the patience to type out _any_ single reason why Windows 10 sucks.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jackus said:


> It is midnight. I do not have the patience to type out every single reason why Windows 10 sucks.


Sleep on it and ascend us into the superior OS later


----------



## Seriel (Jun 16, 2016)

Lacius said:


> You don't have the patience to type out _any_ single reason why Windows 10 sucks.


No I mean every. There are loads.
Stop putting words in my mouth just because *you* dont see any reason.



TheVinAnator said:


> Sleep on it and ascend us into the superior OS later


No thanks.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 16, 2016)

Malwarebytes scan down with about 120 threats and there was malware although I chose not to restart and will do other scans first and restart at once is that bad?


----------



## Seriel (Jun 16, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Malwarebytes scan down with about 120 threats and there was malware although I chose not to restart and will I other scans first and restart at once is that bad?


I would personally restart then do the other checks but it's not exactly "bad"


----------



## Lacius (Jun 16, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Malwarebytes scan down with about 120 threats and there was malware although I chose not to restart and will do other scans first and restart at once is that bad?


I would restart first.



Jackus said:


> No I mean every. There are loads.
> Stop putting words in my mouth just because *you* dont see any reason.


It is objectively true that you have not typed a single reason why you dislike Windows 10.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jackus said:


> I would personally restart then do the other checks but it's not exactly "bad"





Lacius said:


> I would restart first.
> 
> 
> It is objectively true that you have not typed a single reason why you dislike Windows 10.


I have the second one going already I'll pass


----------



## Seriel (Jun 16, 2016)

Lacius said:


> It is objectively true that you have not typed a single reason why you dislike Windows 10.


I agreed with the things astro said. Is that not enough?
Also 






I'll go remind myself of these reasons then.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 16, 2016)

Jackus said:


> I agreed with the things astro said. Is that not enough?
> Also
> 
> 
> ...


Enough circlejerking please?

Also, if most people were bright enough, they wouldn't even need to mess with AVs if they actually know what they are doing with their systems.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 16, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Enough circlejerking please?
> 
> Also, if most people were bright enough, they wouldn't even need to mess with AVs if they actually know what they are doing with their systems.


What were you suggesting?


----------



## Lacius (Jun 16, 2016)

Jackus said:


> I agreed with the things astro said. Is that not enough?


When I said you had no intention of having a constructive conversation where you provided reasons for your statement, the answer is _no_.



Jackus said:


> I'll go remind myself of these reasons then.


That's probably a good idea.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 16, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> What were you suggesting?


A very simple advice is to not look on shady websites for software cracks or whatever. Even better, don't install anything you couldn't verify the source.

You don't even need the full version of malwarebyte. Simply using the free version is enough.
Again, like I said, if you or anyone actually know what they are doing on their machines, AVs are rather useless.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 16, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> A very simple advice is to not look on shady websites for software cracks or whatever. Even better, don't install anything you couldn't verify the source.
> 
> You don't even need the full version of malwarebyte. Simply using the free version is enough.
> Again, like I said, if you or anyone actually know what they are doing on their machines, AVs are rather useless.


Ik it was my fault and it's not a shady website it's just some downloads could be and its my fault for not being careful and I usually look at comments but that time I just didn't it was my bad and I do know what I was doing just for some reason didn't.


----------



## loco365 (Jun 16, 2016)

smh you all, @Rydian wrote a perfectly usable guide, although it seems to have been scrambled up when the site was hacked and the software was updated, however, it did get me out of a few sticky situations:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/spyware-adware-virus-trojan-rootkit-keylogger-removal-guide.208774/


----------



## AlanWeird (Jun 16, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> So basically I was wanting to get malwarebytes premium from a certain site  that many people may or may not use and basically one to____t I got had a fake install and cr__k for it so basically I got screwed with viruses. Does anyone know or can suggest how I can make it like it never happened? Thanks!



Malwarebytes is not an antivirus. Get avast. Install that, and use its boot time antivirus to clean your computer, or just reinstall windows.

Avast is a pain in the arse with offer windows, but no other antivirus has this boot time option. It's the only way to clean a pc completely of them. They can hide, mask themselves etc when windows is running.

I know someone will have a go at me for this, but I've built a ten year+ career on it.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 16, 2016)

Loving the irony here. You tried to crack an anti virus, and got a virus instead. You know premium is super cheap for MBAM, right? Not to mention it isn't even necessary..

Windows Defender coupled with MBAM works amazing.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



astronautlevel said:


> Driver issues, privacy bullshit, incompatibility, general ugliness, etc.
> 
> In all seriousness I CBA to read 2 pages, what's going on exactly? I've had experience with malware before, both writing and cleaning it



At the risk of losing my IQ. Can we keep baseless opinions out of here please? None of those "issues" have been a concern on the 16 computers I've put Windows 10 on.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lacius said:


> I would restart first.
> 
> 
> It is objectively true that you have not typed a single reason why you dislike Windows 10.


Its just opinionated exaggeration. That's all. Windows 10 is objectively one of the best Windows operating systems out. Fast, sleek. It just... Works. There are a few drawbacks.. Especially when upgrading. Always do a clean install!!


----------



## Seriel (Jun 16, 2016)

Memoir said:


> Its just opinionated exaggeration. That's all. Windows 10 is objectively one of the best Windows operating systems out. Fast, sleek. It just... Works. There are a few drawbacks.. Especially when upgrading. Always do a clean install!!


>opinionated exaggeration
>works for me so it must work


----------



## Lacius (Jun 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Again, like I said, if you or anyone actually know what they are doing on their machines, AVs are rather useless.


Most people don't know what they're doing, and mistakes do happen even to those who do know what they're doing. Merely visiting a website with infected advertisements could infect a computer, and a real-time antivirus would be helpful in that situation, among others. I do not recommend people go without a real-time antivirus program because, even if one understands what he or she is doing, not having a real-time antivirus program does increase one's chances of infection.

To use an analogy, one is very unlikely (<1%) to contract HIV when on PrEP, but I wouldn't call condoms useless; they're still recommended.



Team Fail said:


> smh you all, @Rydian wrote a perfectly usable guide, although it seems to have been scrambled up when the site was hacked and the software was updated, however, it did get me out of a few sticky situations:
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/spyware-adware-virus-trojan-rootkit-keylogger-removal-guide.208774/


I was going to link to this guide earlier before I noticed it got scrambled. It is a very good guide with a lot of useful information if one is willing to wade through the formatting mess.



AlanWeird said:


> Malwarebytes is not an antivirus. Get avast. Install that, and use its boot time antivirus to clean your computer, or just reinstall windows.
> 
> Avast is a pain in the arse with offer windows, but no other antivirus has this boot time option. It's the only way to clean a pc completely of them. They can hide, mask themselves etc when windows is running.
> 
> I know someone will have a go at me for this, but I've built a ten year+ career on it.


Malwarebytes Premium is a real-time antivirus, but there's no need for it. Most real-time antivirus programs are effectively the same, and most people only use Malwarebytes for cleaning preexisting infections.

If one is looking for a real-time antivirus, I recommend Windows Defender (for its ease of use and the fact that it stays out of one's way) or Avast (for its effectiveness if you're a tech savvy user who doesn't mind some intrusion from time to time). Their detection rates are comparable, and I see no reason to buy a paid antivirus program.



Jackus said:


> >opinionated exaggeration
> >works for me so it must work


Instead of building strawmen and putting words in other people's mouths, go use Windows 10 like you said you would and come back when you've found a legitimate criticism of it. No one's going to feed you.


----------



## Seriel (Jun 17, 2016)

Lacius said:


> Instead of building strawmen and putting words in other people's mouths, go use Windows 10 like you said you would and come back when you've found a legitimate criticism of it. No one's going to feed you.


Can you just shut up about that already.
There is no need to say anything that astro has not said for me.
End of story.
I'm done here. Go use it if you want to. I never stopped you.
Goodbye.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 17, 2016)

Jackus said:


> Can you just shut up about that already.
> There is no need to say anything that astro has not said for me.


I've only responded to you when, although you've just admitted that there's no need for you to do it, you've attacked other people's use of a specific operating system for no discernable reason.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 17, 2016)

Lacius said:


> I've only responded to you when, although you've just admitted that there's no need for you to do it, you've attacked other people's use of a specific operating system for no discernable reason.


Him and his don't quite get it. I'm all for respecting other people's opinions. However, when they start shoving them around as facts, especially without any valid reasoning. Then it just becomes a matter of ignorance.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jun 17, 2016)

I just find it pretty funny that you got a bunch of viruses by trying to pirate a Anti Malware program


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 17, 2016)

Well finished all 3 scans and the panda scan says there is no threats??! Which could be good although I did the recommended scan not system scan but will also follow the guide for after infection

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AyanamiRei1 said:


> I just find it pretty funny that you got a bunch of viruses by trying to pirate a Anti Malware program


Funniest part was it was the second most leeched and seeded and stuff (maybe first) xD


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> A very simple advice is to not look on shady websites for software cracks or whatever. Even better, don't install anything you couldn't verify the source.
> 
> You don't even need the full version of malwarebyte. Simply using the free version is enough.
> Again, like I said, if you or anyone actually know what they are doing on their machines, AVs are rather useless.


That's not entirely true as sometimes exploits leave you vulnerable to malware without you needing to download and run anything and Windows is not exactly the most secure thing. And anyone who pirates PC software or games is more vulnerable to malware attacks than someone who buys all their software and games legitimately. Downloading pirated software from a big torrent site or even a private tracker is no guarantee that it's not infected.
You never know whether a crack or keygen or pirated piece of software is clean but by using an AV you're safer from malware attacks from such things.
That's why all Windows users should always have an AV even if they never end up needing it. Better safe than sorry.


Lacius said:


> Most people don't know what they're doing, and mistakes do happen even to those who do know what they're doing. Merely visiting a website with infected advertisements could infect a computer, and a real-time antivirus would be helpful in that situation, among others. I do not recommend people go without a real-time antivirus program because, even if one understands what he or she is doing, not having a real-time antivirus program does increase one's chances of infection.
> 
> To use an analogy, one is very unlikely (<1%) to contract HIV when on PrEP, but I wouldn't call condoms useless; they're still recommended.
> 
> ...


I don't know if you have checked Windows Defender reviews lately but it has one of the worst detection rates on the market and I would not suggest it to anyone. I was using it myself for years but I stopped once I found out how shitty it was.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 17, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> That's not entirely true as sometimes exploits leave you vulnerable to malware without you needing to download and run anything and Windows is not exactly the most secure thing. And anyone who pirates PC software or games is more vulnerable to malware attacks than someone who buys all their software and games legitimately. Downloading pirated software from a big torrent site or even a private tracker is no guarantee that it's not infected.
> You never know whether a crack or keygen or pirated piece of software is clean but by using an AV you're safer from malware attacks from such things. That's why all Windows users should always have an AV even if they never end up needing it. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> I don't know if you have checked Windows Defender reviews lately but it has one of the worst detection rates on the market and I would not suggest it to anyone. I was using it myself for years but I stopped once I found out how shitty it was.


I wish I could say the same, but it, alongside MBAM has kept my systems pretty clean.

Of course, I usually direct people to webroot for paid..


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 17, 2016)

My only complaint is I'm guessing it deleted my p__ated  key for hotspot shield, my vpn, but seems good let me check if my games are good
EDIT: if portal 2 works then I guess im fine


----------



## Lacius (Jun 17, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I don't know if you have checked Windows Defender reviews lately but it has one of the worst detection rates on the market and I would not suggest it to anyone. I was using it myself for years but I stopped once I found out how shitty it was.


That has been a legitimate concern in the past, but three things:

When we talk about real-time detection rates, we're usually talking about the difference between 85-99%, which really isn't that different. 99% is obviously better than 85%, for example, but when I set someone up with a real-time antivirus program, I want it to be something I know will still be up to date and running five years from now without requiring interaction from the user.
Last time I checked, Windows Defender had a real-world detection rate of 97.7%, compared to Avast's 98.6%. Windows Defender is comparable to the best real-time antivirus programs and not bad at all.
Windows Defender is also one of the best when it comes to disk usage, resources, and lack of false positives (consistently zero).


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 17, 2016)

Lacius said:


> That has been a legitimate concern in the past, but two things:
> 
> When we talk about real-time detection rates, we're usually talking about the difference between 85-99%, which really isn't that different. 99% is obviously better than 85%, for example, but when I set someone up with a real-time antivirus program, I want it to be something I know will still be up to date and running five years from now without requiring interaction from the user.
> Last time I checked, Windows Defender had a real-world detection rate of 97.7%, compared to Avast's 98.6%. Windows Defender is comparable to the best real-time antivirus programs and not bad at all.
> Windows Defender is also one of the best when it comes to disk usage, resources, and lack of false positives (consistently zero).


It says many things downloaded from gbatemp like sm4shexorer is malware so I mean it can get pretty bad


----------



## Lacius (Jun 17, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> It says many things downloaded from gbatemp like sm4shexorer is malware so I mean it can get pretty bad


Many things downloaded from GBATemp include exploits by design, which are inevitably going to be flagged as malicious. It's nobody's fault. I wouldn't even consider it a false-positive; it's doing its job. It's more like a sorta-positive.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 17, 2016)

Lacius said:


> Many things downloaded from GBATemp include exploits by design, which are inevitably going to be flagged as malicious. It's nobody's fault. I wouldn't even consider it a false-positive; it's doing its job. It's more like a sorta-positive.


Oh I see

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also since we are talking about AV why does chrome make you think twice about jar files? I'd like to know the dangers


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jun 17, 2016)

Memoir said:


> I wish I could say the same, but it, alongside MBAM has kept my systems pretty clean.



I'm quite paranoid about getting any kind of virus and if think i do i'll just scan with MBAM and avast because sometimes for some reason Avast sometimes disables itself and i don't have a clue why :\


----------



## Lacius (Jun 17, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Oh I see


In other words, if I'm downloading software from GBATemp that takes advantage of an exploit in my Wii U, which is the same thing a virus would do, it is going to be flagged as malicious; that's a good thing.



TheVinAnator said:


> Also since we are talking about AV why does chrome make you think twice about jar files? I'd like to know the dangers


Because Java is notoriously unsafe. I don't have the statistics in front of me, but something like half or a third of all malicious software a few years ago was exploiting Java.

Edit: When I am working on someone's computer and I see Java installed, I always ask if the owner uses Java. If he or she says, "No," or "I don't know," I remove it immediately. There doesn't appear to be much of a need for Java, and it feels like it's always being exploited. Unless you use it for something really specific with no alternative, I recommend you get rid of it.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 17, 2016)

Lacius said:


> In other words, if I'm downloading software from GBATemp that takes advantage of an exploit in my Wii U, which is the same thing a virus would do, it is going to be flagged as malicious; that's a good thing.
> 
> 
> Because Java is notoriously unsafe. I don't have the statistics in front of me, but something like half or a third of all malicious software a few years ago was exploiting Java.


Oh that makes sense thanks  ! well wrapping up with the last scan from malwarebytes because it suggested although I don't think there is a need for me to post my log and stuff because everything I was concerned about is completely fine so thanks for everything guys!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 17, 2016)

Lacius said:


> That has been a legitimate concern in the past, but three things:
> 
> When we talk about real-time detection rates, we're usually talking about the difference between 85-99%, which really isn't that different. 99% is obviously better than 85%, for example, but when I set someone up with a real-time antivirus program, I want it to be something I know will still be up to date and running five years from now without requiring interaction from the user.
> Last time I checked, Windows Defender had a real-world detection rate of 97.7%, compared to Avast's 98.6%. Windows Defender is comparable to the best real-time antivirus programs and not bad at all.
> Windows Defender is also one of the best when it comes to disk usage, resources, and lack of false positives (consistently zero).


As far as I can tell Windows Defender isn't even on the chart you linked, except for on the 2009 charts, which is very old and it has steadily declined ever since.
I will agree that it is light on resources though.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 17, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> As far as I can tell Windows Defender isn't even on the chart you linked, except for on the 2009 charts, which is very old and it has steadily declined ever since.
> I will agree that it is light on resources though.


May 2016, under Microsoft. 97.7%.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 17, 2016)

Lacius said:


> May 2016, under Microsoft. 97.7%.


Huh. Not sure how I missed it. If you look at the previous months it varies a lot per month though. A lot of the results are not so positive.
It's not as bad as I originally thought though. It's not completely useless as an AV, but looking at the results, some of the AVs get consistently >99.5% detection rate, and Defender gets at worst around 91% during the past few months. If you look at it differently that means a lesser known virus/malware is around 20 times more likely to be undetected by Defender than the top AVs.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 17, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Huh. Not sure how I missed it. If you look at the previous months it varies a lot per month though. A lot of the results are not so positive.


Windows Defender's score is never _bad_. We can agree that we shouldn't judge a program based on previous builds if the newest build with its improvements consistently scores well, so we can disregard very old scores. The average score for Windows Defender in 2016 is 93.9%. The average score for Avast in 2016 is 98.7%. That's a difference of about 4.8%, which is still comparable. We're also assuming May 2016 is more an outlier than it is indicative of an upcoming trend.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 17, 2016)

Ok one last thing after 3 more scans with malwarebytes each time it said there was "malware" in my hosts file in system32. My explanation is for some things I "bought"  you had to enter in certain addresses to allow some things so I did. It never caused any problems and I'm guessing thats what malwarebytes is talking about. So should I care? Or am I done for the day!


----------



## Lacius (Jun 17, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Ok one last thing after 3 more scans with malwarebytes each time it said there was "malware" in my hosts file in system32. My explanation is for some things I "bought"  you had to enter in certain addresses to allow some things so I did. It never caused any problems and I'm guessing thats what malwarebytes is talking about. So should I care? Or am I done for the day!


The smart thing to do would be to check your _hosts _file and delete anything unfamiliar. If Malwarebytes is picking it up, it's unlikely stuff you added to bypass license checks.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 17, 2016)

Lacius said:


> The smart thing to do would be to check your _hosts _file and delete anything unfamiliar. If Malwarebytes is picking it up, it's unlikely stuff you added to bypass license checks.


I can't remember ugh, what I do remember is the ones I entered in all have a space under them and those are still there and suprising enough there are 4 which I believe was detected once although I can't remember for sure


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hey there's no more threats! I'm good thanks for everything!


----------



## Lacius (Jun 17, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Hey there's no more threats! I'm good thanks for everything!


Is everything else running smoothly? No unwarranted ads? Did you have to do a System Restore?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 17, 2016)

Lacius said:


> Is everything else running smoothly? No unwarranted ads? Did you have to do a System Restore?


No system restore and everything is good the only other thing other than the hotspot shield is that every time I boot chrome it gives me a directory and an extension is missing (it was one that wouldn't let me use the Internet and would come back even after removed)


----------



## Lacius (Jun 17, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> No system restore and everything is good the only other thing other than the hotspot shield is that every time I boot chrome it gives me a directory and an extension is missing (it was one that wouldn't let me use the Internet and would come back even after removed)


It sounds like you should uninstall and reinstall Google Chrome.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 17, 2016)

Lacius said:


> It sounds like you should uninstall and reinstall Google Chrome.


Makes sense, thanks for everything!


----------



## loco365 (Jun 17, 2016)

Lacius said:


> I was going to link to this guide earlier before I noticed it got scrambled. It is a very good guide with a lot of useful information if one is willing to wade through the formatting mess.


Perhaps someday I'll see if I can make a new version that's all nice and updated and formatted nicely.


----------



## Joom (Jun 17, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> No system restore and everything is good the only other thing other than the hotspot shield is that every time I boot chrome it gives me a directory and an extension is missing (it was one that wouldn't let me use the Internet and would come back even after removed)


You need to use something like CCleaner and check your startup entries for anything suspicious (like things being ran from AppData and the Start Menu folder).


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 17, 2016)

Joom said:


> You need to use something like CCleaner and check your startup entries for anything suspicious (like things being ran from AppData and the Start Menu folder).


it's gone now so it doesn't matter but thanks!


----------



## XtremeHacker (Jun 18, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Oh that makes sense thanks  ! well wrapping up with the last scan from malwarebytes because it suggested although I don't think there is a need for me to post my log and stuff because everything I was concerned about is completely fine so thanks for everything guys!


Slightly off topic
[Warning, start of small rant] Minecraft needs to go C++/C#, It is the only reawon I have Java, but you know what is worse than Java? Adobe flash player, I don't even have it installed. [End of rant]

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## XtremeHacker (Jun 18, 2016)

XtremeHacker said:


> Slightly off topic
> [Warning, start of small rant] Minecraft needs to go C++/C#, It is the only reawon I have Java, but you know what is worse than Java? Adobe flash player, I don't even have it installed. [End of rant]
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX 7 using Tapatalk


Oops, quoted the wrong post (that's what I get for doing this from Tapatalk  ).

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## zezzo (Jun 18, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> So basically I was wanting to get malwarebytes premium from a certain site  that many people may or may not use and basically one to____t I got had a fake install and cr__k for it so basically I got screwed with viruses. Does anyone know or can suggest how I can make it like it never happened? Thanks!


Download combo fix and this adware program. It's on the same site as combo fix


----------



## Pleng (Jun 19, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> it's gone now so it doesn't matter but thanks!



The symptoms may be gone, but the germs may still be hanging around ready to re-infect at any given time.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 19, 2016)

Pleng said:


> The symptoms may be gone, but the germs may still be hanging around ready to re-infect at any given time.


I'll keep scanning


----------



## Lacius (Jun 19, 2016)

Malwarebytes and other antivirus programs typically scan for startup entries and the like. If your scans are coming up as zero, you're likely fine without CCleaner. However, it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 20, 2016)

Ohhhhhh no apparently now according to chrome I'm not connected to the Internet and according to Microsoft edge it can't open because I'm logged into the system default administrator account and malware bytes says its missing .dll for and cannot open oooh boy and yes I have Tried restarting

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I also can't re install malwarebytes something about a runtime error


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 20, 2016)

Also probably good to note that here's what happened on this boot, I googled two things on Amazon and then Rogers online protection basic told me about some shopperz Trojan so I told it to remove it and then it also said it cAnt remove some infected stuff without a reboot so I clicked ok and it happened after the reboot


----------



## Lacius (Jun 20, 2016)

Like last time, run Malwarebytes in Safe Mode and then restore a Restore Point from before the infection.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 20, 2016)

Lacius said:


> Like last time, run Malwarebytes in Safe Mode and then restore a Restore Point from before the infection.


Yeah this time I'll try the restore point although like I said malwarebytes is missing some dll file so I still had the installer so I tried re installing but got a "runtime error"


----------



## Lacius (Jun 20, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Yeah this time I'll try the restore point although like I said malwarebytes is missing some dll file so I still had the installer so I tried re installing but got a "runtime error"


You might need to completely uninstall Malwarebytes before you can reinstall it. You might also want to try installing Malwarebytes in Safe Mode.


----------



## Joom (Jun 20, 2016)

Just because something does come up on a scan doesn't mean you're not infected. Everyone should read this.



Lacius said:


> You might need to completely uninstall Malwarebytes before you can reinstall it. You might also want to try installing Malwarebytes in Safe Mode.


NEVER install any sort of AV in Safe Mode. They install kernel hooking libraries that will not properly install in Safe Mode, and will cause a buggy installation and possibly fubar your Windows installation.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 20, 2016)

Joom said:


> NEVER install any sort of AV in Safe Mode. They install kernel hooking libraries that will not properly install in Safe Mode, and will cause a buggy installation and possibly fubar your Windows installation.


I think that applies to antivirus programs with real-time protection.


----------



## Joom (Jun 20, 2016)

Lacius said:


> I think that applies to antivirus programs with real-time protection.


No, it doesn't. Malwarebytes has real-time monitoring anyway. You have to pay to activate it, but the function is still installed regardless.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 20, 2016)

Like I said I cannot connect to the internet an how would I completely remove malwarebytes? This is my first time getting the our over ive re installed it before ?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 20, 2016)

Well I tried uninstalling again and I also tried deleting it's program files folder and uninstalling (that folder is gone for good) but I get a runtime error no matter what I can't even uninstall!!!!! And plus no internet working even though it says IM CONNECTED! All I have is the free trial of premium panda antivirus and superantispyware, what to do????


----------



## Joom (Jun 20, 2016)

What's the exact error?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 20, 2016)

Joom said:


> What's the exact error?


When I try to INSTALL something about not being able to call proc and when UNINSTALL something related to a 0 then 1 not to sure is that enough info? Or do you want exact exact


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 21, 2016)

Wel since no answer I just waited like 2 hours to finish a panda scan that found NOTHING! which is total bs


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 21, 2016)

Also tried a restore but it got an error saying it stopped at some appdata dll, not too sure what it was???


----------



## Joom (Jun 21, 2016)

I need the exact error message. Take a screenshot.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 21, 2016)

Joom said:


> I need the exact error message. Take a screenshot.


Think it's properly restoring now but if it doesn't will do thanks


----------



## Joom (Jun 21, 2016)

I seriously dislike System Restore. It can seriously screw up a system if it fails somewhere along the way. Keeping 1:1 image copy is much safer.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 21, 2016)

Joom said:


> I seriously dislike System Restore. It can seriously screw up a system if it fails somewhere along the way. Keeping 1:1 image copy is much safer.


we'll rip lol the only things I honestly care about that much is my png for my sig, a photoshop document and my save for portal 2 because I'm almost done >,<


----------



## Joom (Jun 21, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> we'll rip lol the only things I honestly care about that much is my png for my sig, a photoshop document and my save for portal 2 because I'm almost done >,<


Well, luckily all of those things can be backed up if need be. Also, just a protip, but when pirating software, make sure to look for scene releases.  Also, would you mind PMing me the infected download you got? I'd like to take a peek at it.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 21, 2016)

Joom said:


> Well, luckily all of those things can be backed up if need be. Also, just a protip, but when pirating software, make sure to look for scene releases.  Also, would you mind PMing me the infected download you got? I'd like to take a peek at it.


I deleted it rip but I'll send the link, I assure its a safe download just don't run anything it came with lol
EDIT: if you go on a certain bay site and type in malwarebytes premium it's the second one if not close to the second one at a 48 I believe mb download which is larger than it should be according to others  also do you think the restore will save me?


----------



## Joom (Jun 21, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> I deleted it rip but I'll send the link, I assure its a safe download just don't run anything it came with lol


A link works, and running it is actually my plan. I wanna see exactly what it does.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 21, 2016)

Joom said:


> A link works, and running it is actually my plan. I wanna see exactly what it does.


HELL! Lol but wait Till my computer restarts I'll give it from there because it's better than in mobile lol and how are you gonna do that O.o

And it's just easier to read the edit less wait


----------



## Joom (Jun 21, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> HELL! Lol but wait Till my computer restarts I'll give it from there because it's better than in mobile lol and how are you gonna do that O.o
> 
> And it's just easier to read the edit less wait


My job is to analyze and reverse engineer malware. I have a dedicated machine for ripping apart malicious binaries to see what makes them tick.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 21, 2016)

Joom said:


> My job is to analyze and reverse engineer malware. I have a dedicated machine for ripping apart malicious binaries to see what makes them tick.


OH then id be happen assist, if it didn't work do you think that could further help?


----------



## Joom (Jun 21, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> OH then id be happen assist, if it didn't work do you think that could further help?


Well, I'd be able to figure out exactly what it did to your system. There is malware out there known to infect System Restore points, but I kinda doubt this did. It's a possibility, though I have a feeling that something else may be the culprit. I won't know until you can send me a link though.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 21, 2016)

Joom said:


> Well, I'd be able to figure out exactly what it did to your system. There is malware out there known to infect System Restore points, but I kinda doubt this did. It's a possibility, though I have a feeling that something else may be the culprit. I won't know until you can send me a link though.


Trying to open chrome but my computer is being slow btw it just finished


----------



## Joom (Jun 21, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Trying to open chrome but my computer is being slow btw it just finished


Take your time. Just PM it to me when you can.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jul 7, 2016)

**Cough* Avast *Cough* *


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Jul 7, 2016)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> **Cough* Avast *Cough* *


1st, why bump this? XD

2nd, Avast? Nah Avast is just bad.

If he has: Malwarebytes, HitmanPro and Microsoft Security Essentials(Now known as Windows Defender, preinstalled in your PC), that's all you need for this. But if a virus blocks Malwarebytes. Just use Chameleon and it will let you run it :3


----------

